# Pre, Post-Workout Nutrition



## RabidSquid (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey there, ug community! Was wondering if you guys could criticize my ''Bulking" nutrition for a 206lbs(93Kg) male.

Any information or input wound be greatly appreciated! 

Diet: Here


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2014)

Don't know shit about dieting but the fats seem a little high from what I've seen from most people's diet. Usually see then around 60 to 70 but i could be totally wrong.


----------



## Azog (Mar 14, 2014)

RabidSquid said:


> Hey there, ug community! Was wondering if you guys could criticize my ''Bulking" nutrition for a 206lbs(93Kg) male.
> 
> Any information or input wound be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Diet: Here



Fats seem fine to me. Carbs seem too high in relation to protein. I'd have em both closer to 300g. 

The real test is: how is this working for you so far? Everyone is different!


----------



## RabidSquid (Mar 15, 2014)

This is a new diet plan so i would need to try it out! But i lowered the protein because my BCRPA book states that you merely need around 0.8/lbs worth of protein. DO you happen to have any further info on proper protein dosages?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 15, 2014)

RabidSquid said:


> This is a new diet plan so i would need to try it out! But i lowered the protein because my BCRPA book states that you merely need around 0.8/lbs worth of protein. DO you happen to have any further info on proper protein dosages?



.8g/lb BW or LBM is the bare minimum protein requirement to sustain muscle growth in our sport. That doesn't mean more isn't better nor that you can't eat more.


----------

